# Mid-Atlantic Sectionals



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Was Hinky even there?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea, but.. he told me he didn't shoot the lights out.. I heard there were some scores in the 50's, one veeery high in the 50's.. :thumb: The MD archers are towin the line.. or is that leadin the line.. :noidea: :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

To quote Hinkey.... 

I heard:

550
551/2
554
556
559


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I talked to him a little while ago....there was some GREAT scores posted for sure....

But the 559 wasn't posted by the MONSTER....at least not a HinkleMONSTER


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Okay, let's here some first day scores from Cape May. Did Hinky shoot the lights out??? Inquiring minds want to know!!!!!!!


I saw the card from that young kid from MD. 559 Hunter (32 F) and 10 animal spots. I heard Hinky had a 554 or 556. Jay Bradway 545, Ron West 546. Old man Zenarch had a 546 and fell on his ass on the animals 277.
Joe B.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

zenarch said:


> I saw the card from that young kid from MD. 559 Hunter (32 F) and 10 animal spots. I heard Hinky had a 554 or 556. Jay Bradway 545, Ron West 546. Old man Zenarch had a 546 and fell on his ass on the animals 277.
> Joe B.


Joe, great shootin... til the fall.. :lol: :thumb:

The kid.. was that Shane? and Hinkey's ain't bad for a new setup.. :thumb:

Way to go Ron.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Joe, great shootin... til the fall.. :lol: :thumb:
> 
> The kid.. was that Shane? and Hinkey's ain't bad for a new setup.. :thumb:
> 
> Way to go Ron.. :thumb: :cheers:


I'm not great with names. Young, about 20, tall and skinny with dark hair. ( I used to be like that but we didn't shoot those kind of scores back then.
Joe B.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Joe, great shootin... til the fall.. :lol: :thumb:
> 
> The kid.. was that Shane? and Hinkey's ain't bad for a new setup.. :thumb:
> 
> Way to go Ron.. :thumb: :cheers:


Nope a new kid from northern Maryland by the name of Justin. What is it about the water in Maryland that keeps making these phenoms"


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

I hope it was Justin sounds like him and the way he's been shootin. The boy got rid of his girlfriend because she took away from his shootin time I guess that's paid off.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The old saying was that it was harder to win the Mids than the nationals....If it was possible to get all of the good shooters in the area together, I think that old adage would definitely hold water......I have an idea we might just find out next month....


----------



## NockHunter89 (Apr 10, 2009)

i hope that you guys are right, i hope the nationals are easier than mids! it was a really tough, yet fun shoot, i've never shot with good shooters like them. by the way, i shot 11 up on the animal, not 10. lol. what happened to you brucy? i didn't see you there. i guess you couldn't get rid of your girlfriend.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

*bow not the girlfriend*

its that mathews he got rid of not the girl friend he never had one of those


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Scores*

Sounds like Justin may be the man to beat. Hope you all had a good time.


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Results from Cape May*

http://capemaycountyarcheryassociation.com/midresults.html


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

As a foot note to the Mids, let me say the first time I heard the statement about the Mids being harder to win than the Nationals, was in 1978 at Newport News. My registration number was 348. There were three full ranges and they were packed, nine out of ten people shot Jennings bows.........Ole FS 560 being an exception to the rule...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I had a wonderful time at my first mids in my first season shooting field archery. Although it was a challenging shoot, especially for a first-timer, I really enjoyed the camaraderie and meeting several new friends on the ranges. I’d like to thank everyone at Cape May for putting on a really fine event.:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## NockHunter89 (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah me too. it was a fantastic shoot with great weather. the only thing bad was that the mosquitos almost carried me away. there is one thing i would recommend, FIX THE TARGETS! i blew at least one arrow through per target and after the first day had to reflech over a dozen arrows.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

TheXForcer said:


> yeah me too. it was a fantastic shoot with great weather. the only thing bad was that the mosquitos almost carried me away. there is one thing i would recommend, FIX THE TARGETS! i blew at least one arrow through per target and after the first day had to reflech over a dozen arrows.


If you would shoot out in the four ring like I do you wouldn't have that problem


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Gee, my round wheel Barney and the 920 spine ACC's didn't blow through. I must be doing something wrong.....:sad: But the skeeters WERE intense......


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

TheXForcer said:


> i hope that you guys are right, i hope the nationals are easier than mids! it was a really tough, yet fun shoot, i've never shot with good shooters like them. by the way, i shot 11 up on the animal, not 10. lol. what happened to you brucy? i didn't see you there. i guess you couldn't get rid of your girlfriend.


That's wishful thinking young man!!! The mids are like shooting in your back yard compared to the 5 day grind of a Nat's!!!! You'd better bring it, and bring it hard for 5 straight days. you can do it!!!

10 .... 11 .....what's the difference???


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

zenarch said:


> I saw the card from that young kid from MD. 559 Hunter (32 F) and 10 animal spots. I heard Hinky had a 554 or 556. Jay Bradway 545, Ron West 546. Old man Zenarch had a 546 and fell on his ass on the animals 277.
> Joe B.


Hell of a round on saturday Joey........shoulda said something, I'da bought ya a beer at Menz!!!


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hell of a round on saturday Joey........shoulda said something, I'da bought ya a beer at Menz!!!


Now he tells me. I'll bug you into one at the Nats.:darkbeer:
Joe B.


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> As a foot note to the Mids, let me say the first time I heard the statement about the Mids being harder to win than the Nationals, was in 1978 at Newport News. My registration number was 348. There were three full ranges and they were packed, nine out of ten people shot Jennings bows.........Ole FS 560 being an exception to the rule...


I was there and shot a jennings myself.................Jere


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> As a foot note to the Mids, let me say the first time I heard the statement about the Mids being harder to win than the Nationals, was in 1978 at Newport News. My registration number was 348. There were three full ranges and they were packed, nine out of ten people shot Jennings bows.........Ole FS 560 being an exception to the rule...


I don't think those numbers will ever come back in Field. What a shame. I asked some of the shooters at the Mids, why some of the regulars weren't there and they said "They had something else they had to go to." It used to be that when we got the dates for next years Mids, we set that time aside as a number one priority. I'd like to see that start happening again.
Joe B.


----------

